# Sometimes, a good fishing day isn’t on the water.



## SeaFaring (Oct 8, 2017)

So, a week ago, I nearly got skunked night fishing on the Chesapeake. My buddy and I eventually got into some good white perch right by the ramp. 

Initially, I fished a small crank bait and was catching about one juvenile striped bass for every white perch. This was pretty irritating, especially because the bass were getting foul hooked half the time. To try something else, I tied on a small Hildebrandt spinner. 







Well, this doubled my white perch catch, and did not interest the stripers at all, which was awesome. Only downside is that my lightest tackle is an old (and crappy) Abu spinning reel from Walmart on a decent Abu rod with 10lb test. It was way too heavy for that little spinner bait. 

Looking for something lighter, I ordered a new Pflueger micro underspin with 4lb test. My theory is that the light line and easy casting of the underspin will be nice for little lures like that. I got it for $29 from Amazon. 

Well, today the reel got delivered. Someone at the warehouse screwed up and sent me the plain cardboard box that the reels come in from the factory, and inside were two reels!






I called Amazon to see what they wanted me to do, and they told me to keep the extra! These things actually have a pretty darn smooth drag, and unlike any other spincast/underspin reel I’ve ever had, you can disengage the anti-reverse and backwind the line, which can be nice if you inadvertently hook something big on light line. 

Next spring, I might pick up an UL rod for the second reel and go for some trout up in the mountains. 

The best part is that today is, in fact, my birthday. Happy birthday to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drock (Oct 8, 2017)

That's a nice suprise on your birthday, I like ultra lite gear for casting small spinners too. By white perch is that also a crappie?


----------



## SeaFaring (Oct 8, 2017)

The white perch I’m talking about are from the bass family. They’re common in fresh and salt water, and love estuaries like the Chesapeake. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_perch

I didn’t know it until I went to grab that link, but apparently white crappie are also called white perch, but that’s not what I was referring to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drock (Oct 9, 2017)

Okay I haven't been up that way so just wondered.


----------



## gnappi (Oct 10, 2017)

Walmart is a cool company to do business with, I also like Wayfair. 

Both are very sensible with issues like you had as it costs more to gen up a return tag and pay shipping than it's worth to them. Kudos to you for calling them to tell them of the error, there are fewer like you all the time.


----------



## SeaFaring (Oct 15, 2017)

Since I posted this in the fishing reports forum when it probably belonged in the equipment forum, I wanted to add a picture of a fish. 

I got out today on my in-laws pond and caught about 8 LMBs. They were mostly smaller (usually not a problem on this pond- I’m not sure what the issue was). 

Anyway, here was the fish of the day, caught on my new Pflueger using a Texas rigged Zoom Baby Brush Hog. 






I also caught a decent fish on the Hildebrandt as light was fading. Here’s a wide shot of the spot. One of my favorite places on earth. Sorry it’s a bit dark. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Oct 16, 2017)

I had an uncle (my mothers brother) that was one of the top bass anglers
in the State of Florida....... his method of fishing was wading and walking
the grass edges for super hogs. (of which he caught MANY).
he very rarely fished from a boat and to my knowledge, he never owned a boat himself.
so I know for a fact that some huge fish are caught along the grassy edges on foot.

*good job !!!!*




.


----------



## SeaFaring (Oct 16, 2017)

I have always been impressed by what can be managed with nothing but a cane pole and garden worm or minnow. 

I like the activity that comes with fishing lures, but I do occasionally feel silly with the amount of stuff I take fishing when simple techniques can be so effective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

